# POST PICS OF YOUR SYNOS!!!!!



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I have 12 synodontis petricola "Dwarf" in my 125.

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

this is the large spot variety

https://flic.kr/p/SL4BwM


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

My F0 Synodontis Multipunctatus

FullSizeRender by James Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

How big is that multi? It looks big compared to your mbuna.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

The Mbuna in this picture are only 1.25-1-5 inches. The Syno is probably closer to 4 inches


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok thanks I thought it looked big.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I wish I could participate in this, but my syno's are not photogenic at all... they never stop moving. In fact, randomly some of mine will just go ballistic and flip around all over the place. It is pretty difficult to describe but they are not moving in any particular direction and its not like they are shaking or anything, their bodies whip around in a circle.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Mine like to hide most of the time until the lights go out but here are a couple pics I was able to get of two of my six.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I just love to see all the different patterns on them no two are alike.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

This is my favorite syno I own. It is a hybrid that is purposely crossed to get the nice pattern they have. It's crossed between Eupterus x an Angelicus. I got him about 2 yrs ago when he was only about 1.5", he's now almost a full 7" long.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Did they have to kill one or both of the parents to create the hybrid? I've heard horror stories.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

No one really know for sure how they were first breed/crossed. Some people think they are a man made species and others think it is a new naturally occurring species. Pretty much the only thing that is "for sure" on this species is that they are Eupterus x an Angelicus, and that they first showed up imported through Russia. Other than that there's still much unknown about them.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

that's a super cool looking fish 


Steve C said:


>


----------

